# First knife, skinner with buckeye burl



## TimR (Aug 22, 2019)

I bought some of these skinner kits from Woodcraft about 4-5 years ago and thought it would be an easy entry into making some knives. Sure...that's what they all say. Actually, wasn't that bad and for folks who think they're not sure about trying...whaddaya got to lose. I stabilized and rough shaped the scales at that same time (4-5 years ago), so getting the knife parts together wasn't too hard. I must have been some kind of gungho at the time, as I even made my own mosaics and figured out how to fill them using my vacuum chamber. Not sure I'll spend my time, custom stuff is pretty reasonable to buy.

Had to find and sort thru my box of leather crafting stuff I've been toting around for about 35 years..., reaffirming the notion that you should throw nothing away, you never know when you might need it. 

I don't have much more than a half dozen or so basic stamping tools, but was able to do some shading and edge work. Had to make a DIY strip cutter for the welt. I didn't have a stitching groover...no biggee, but would like one next time.
Thought about doing a sunburst on the unfinished part of sheath, but don't have any dyes but black and kinda like the contrast. We'll see how froggy I get about doing this again. Oh...showed my wife the sheath...she actually thought I bought it. hmmmph! Overall length 6", can't tell you about the steel...some kind of stainless i'm guessing.

Oh...I'm thinking about attaching a lanyard, something a couple inches long. Gonna look to see what I can find at HD and look up some different techniques. 
I almost installed a strap, glad I didn't. The wet forming resulted in a nice little lock-in to it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 22, 2019)

Looks great. I've been thinking about giving one a shot, but don't think the bench sander I have would work for shaping the scales.


----------



## TimR (Aug 22, 2019)

When it comes to sanding, I used a 3/4” drum sander on a Dremel type sander...could have used the standard 1/2”, but 3/4” is faster. I used a portable belt sander upside down for shaping along part of spine and also for shaping/cleanup of sheath once sewn up. Used a homemade disc sander on lathe to flatten out scales after installing pins.
Would have been whole lot easier with fixed belt sander like the knife makers use, but gotta improvise for now!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 22, 2019)

Very special project Tim. I like the details in your narrative. I’m a knife guy in that I have a moderate collection and I always carry. I appreciate the work that went into this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 22, 2019)

William Tanner said:


> Very special project Tim. I like the details in your narrative. I’m a knife guy in that I have a moderate collection and I always carry. I appreciate the work that went into this.


Thanks William, doesn’t come close to the high end steels most knife makers use and work to shape and heat treat, but I always admired and appreciated the extra mile those guys went for making nice sheaths.


----------



## TimR (Aug 22, 2019)

Found some paracord and instructions on making a snake knot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 22, 2019)

Great job man might have to give one a try some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice looking skinner Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 23, 2019)

Really nice job, good fit and finish. The lanyard is basically what I tie for mine.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 23, 2019)

Sweet little knife and well done! I've got one of those kits laying around here also - probably bought about the same time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dfowler13 (Oct 25, 2019)

Tim, it's your fault that I've started down the knifemaking rabbit hole... lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 25, 2019)

dfowler13 said:


> Tim, it's your fault that I've started down the knifemaking rabbit hole... lol


Ha, well, I’ve been accused of worse!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 25, 2019)

@TimR , Tim, doesn't it seem like Buckeye Burl just makes certain projects.......... I have to resist, turn my other projects before endeavoring into knives and 1911 grips......

Reactions: Like 1


----------

